# Morning :)



## bennyx_o (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello 

Thought I'd post up after going through the most impulse car buy I've gone through. Was reading through the forums on Sunday evening, had a look through the classified on monday Morning and found a nice MK1 and bought it that evening. 

2000 MK1 in silver with 18" RS4 wheels. 93k on the clock and was told the cambelts been changed. Dash pod seems to be fine but the DIS screen is missing some lines. I'm assuming these can be replaced without replacing the whole unit?

I can safely say it's probably one of the best cars I've owned (even after only 12 hours of owndership!) Handling is better than I was expecting, power is just woah and grip is great with the Quattro system. I'll get some pics up when it's bright and I'm finished work 

Not got much planned, remap exhaust, some coilovers with new control arms (think thats what they're called anyway!  ) and a new head unit should keep my amused for a good while.

Ben


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum check out www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome 8)


----------



## bennyx_o (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks 

Checked out the TTOC and it's somethign I plan to do in the new year


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bennyx_o said:


> Thanks
> 
> Checked out the TTOC and it's somethign I plan to do in the new year


Good man all the best people are members  They even let me join


----------

